# In Search of Steam Distilled Citrus EO's



## 100%Natural (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone has a trusted supplier for STEAM DISTILLED citrus (orange, lime. lemon etc) EO's.  Most are cold pressed and are phototoxic but you can get steam distilled versions that remove the phototoxicity. 

I'm in Canada but have no issues importing if the quality is excellent.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you verified the phototoxicity of cold-pressed citrus EOs using reputable sources? There is a LOT of misinformation about EOs that is being passed back and forth on the internet and in poorly researched books. I recommend Robert Tisserand's book Essential Oil Safety for the latest and best info with decent research backing it up ... not just the same tired "it is known to be true" statements.


----------



## abc (Feb 7, 2015)

The Herbarie has lemon and lime steam distilled.


----------



## biarine (Feb 7, 2015)

Try new direction aromatics in Canada


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 7, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Have you verified the phototoxicity of cold-pressed citrus EOs using reputable sources? There is a LOT of misinformation about EOs that is being passed back and forth on the internet and in poorly researched books. I recommend Robert Tisserand's book Essential Oil Safety for the latest and best info with decent research backing it up ... not just the same tired "it is known to be true" statements.



I've been researching this subject on and off for a couple of years.  The main information about cold pressed EOs is that they're phototoxic.  Some more than others.  

The steam distilled are 'reputed' to not be phototoxic.  I've personally experienced both cold pressed and steam distilled Sweet Orange and I burnt with the cold pressed and didn't with the steam distilled.  Along with lots more research I'll be testing them on myself.  I'm a redhead that can tan but I'm normally pale..there's no better skin for testing on for results...lol.

I'll definitely check out that book!  Always looking for great information.  Thanks!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lebermuth lists extraction methods for their EO's


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Feb 8, 2015)

I have the Tisserand book and if I recall correctly, he does recommend steam distilled for photo sensitive people.  I'm photosensitive, so I know how important it is to avoid a reaction. I'm struggling myself to find suppliers though and so far I've just found a distilled Lime from Fresholi but its in the UK, not sure of suppliers in Canada, sorry


----------

